# Popper from the Pier



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, Cuda here. I was wondering if it is posssible to use one of those big topwater poppers or plugs from the pier for King Mackerel. Have you guys caught stuff with them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Absolutely. 
Be surprised to catch 'em right now though w/ this weather.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Haha I will. Gonna use it this summer if it works. Thanks for the advice! Can you recommend any? Right now I'm looking at the Yo-Zuri sashimi bull metallic.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Honestly it depends on how far you can sling it. The closer your bait is to the pier, the harder it is to successfully work it when it comes to topwater style lures. This is because they are designed to be fished pretty much with you parallel to the lure, so that your line is straight, not 20ft above it. The angle of your line will effect its action greatly. So the farther you are able to cast the lure, the lesser the angle of your line, and the better the action of the lure you will get.


----------

